# Uber adds more driver-friendly features as it hits $50M in tips



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/22/uber-adds-more-driver-friendly-features-as-it-hits-50m-in-tips/
*Uber adds more driver-friendly features as it hits $50M in tips*
TechCrunch 22 Aug 2017, BY DARRELL ETHERINGTON

Uber has made some changes to its driver experience as part of its ongoing "180 Days of Change" campaign. Uber introduced the 180-days effort in June, with its decision to finally add tipping to its app as the first in a series of changes designed to improve the driver experience and reduce turnover among that important user group. Now, Uber is adding a few new features, including trip type preferences, more driver destinations and long trip notifications.

Already, Uber is seeing positive results from its 180-days program changes, including rapid uptake of its tipping option on the rider side.

"This week, we're going to hit $50 million dollars in tips for drivers," explained Uber's U.S. and Canada manager Rachel Holt. "We launched the tipping effort in three cities two months ago, but we didn't roll it out all over the U.S. until the middle of July. So we're really, really excited just to see how well that feature has done in just a short period of time."

That $50 million is a lot in context: Lyft has had the feature for years, and hit just $250 million in tips in July. Drivers have made around 200,000 phone calls to support, Holt says, since Uber introduced 24/7 phone service, and on average they reach an agent in less than 30 seconds. Eighty-five percent of drivers have said they're satisfied with the experience.

The new changes today are focused on adding more flexibility to the experience. If you're not super familiar with the driver experience, these might sound mysterious, but they're actually pretty straightforward, and each emphasizes greater freedom in how drivers manage their day.

"Drivers have always come to Uber for work that's truly on their terms: Work with no boss, work that fits around their lives, work that's always available when they want it," explained Uber head of driver product Aaron Schildkrout. "And so that's why we're focusing, in this chapter, on flexibility."

[view slide show of Uber's announced app features]​Until now drivers could set a destination twice per day; from now on, drivers can set up to six per day, and you can schedule them out for when you want to go, instead of having to set them immediately. Destinations mean that Uber will only offer rides en route to that spot, meaning drivers could optimize their route home, or to some other location they want to end up instead of just having to stop taking fares to get where they want to be.

Next, Uber is making it possible to select from its available trip options to accept only those that the driver wants. This could be Uber Select, for instance, or uberX, or just Deliveries, or some combination of all the options they qualify for. The app will display a circular meter of how this will impact your available ride pool in terms of demand, but Uber says it's great in case someone doesn't feel like dealing with interpersonal interaction (just opt for deliveries) for instance.

Finally, Uber is adding long-trip notifications, which are exactly what they sound like: Before, Uber drivers weren't able to tell how long a ride would be ahead of the pickup. Only after the trip began would they be able to see the destination. This is to prevent destination discrimination, which was a big problem with taxi services Uber has challenged.

Long-trip notifications still won't reveal a rider's destination, but they will tell an Uber driver if the ride is expected to take longer than 45 minutes. While Holt says most drivers want long trips, because they earn more through them, drivers also want to be able to plan when to get gas or take a bathroom break, and long-trip notifications will help them do that.

There's still more change to come, since Uber is only around 60 days into its planned 180-day program, but these seem like big updates already in terms of how the driver-side experience works.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Is that including the tip matching? Hm. Might be pumping the numbers up with that.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

And how much was stolen by Uber, 30?


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

I sincerely hope pax not sucker and this figure means 50 million water bottles mints and at least 10mil hand jobs


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> I sincerely hope pax not sucker and this figure means 50 million water bottles mints and at least 10mil hand jobs


Well, if you figure Uber gives 1,000,000 rides a day and the tipping feature has been in tact for 2 months that means $50 million is divided into 60 million rides. Congratulations, drivers are averaging $.83/ride more. I wonder how many drivers first saw the thread title and said "finally, we can make some good money now"?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, if you figure Uber gives 1,000,000 rides a day and the tipping feature has been in tact for 2 months that means $50 million is divided into 60 million rides. Congratulations, drivers are averaging $.83/ride more. I wonder how many drivers first saw the thread title and said "finally, we can make some good money now"?


Unless uber raises the per mile rate the 180 days of change want matter.Tipping not going to make up for .90 a mile.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm sure it's obvious to most that this feature would allow in-app tipping but also reduce out-app tipping. My guess is it has increased driver take home but not by $50M.


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Stories like this without telling how many rides were involved and how much on average was paid to individual driver is actually cheap marketing stunt by Uber. Instead of putting low $$ made by drivers they are touting as if MILLIONS have been given to drivers .. In other words telling the Pax not to tip because drivers are making lot of money in tips .. Go figure!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, if you figure Uber gives 1,000,000 rides a day and the tipping feature has been in tact for 2 months that means $50 million is divided into 60 million rides. Congratulations, drivers are averaging $.83/ride more. I wonder how many drivers first saw the thread title and said "finally, we can make some good money now"?


If you're going to look at it that way, then you'd have to clarify that drivers are earning $0.83/trip more on the 'average' trip earnings of, what, $5? $7?
It's significant - and it doesn't include what drivers get in cash tips.



ShinyAndChrome said:


> I'm sure it's obvious to most that this feature would allow in-app tipping but also reduce out-app tipping. My guess is it has increased driver take home but not by $50M.


That's what I expected - but so far neither I or the drivers I know personally here in CLE have seen a significant drop in cash tips... we're still getting the $5/$10/$20 cash tips - but are now also getting a lot of in-app $2, $4, $6 tips. Only time well tell if this will continue - but as of right now, riders ARE using the in-app tipping function (which surprises the hell out of me).

Uber actually seems to have done something very smart, and to the driver's benefit (shocking!, I know)...
It appears that a rider can longer just bypass the ride rating system. They must now rate their last ride before they can use the app to order another ride. And because of that, every rider now sees the tipping option screen as soon as they rate that last trip. They can still ignore it if they choose - but they can longer 'pretend' it's not their.

(and to offset bad ratings for things out of the driver's control (like problems due to traffic or the cost of the trip), Uber now does not count those types of lower ratings towards the driver's overall rating)


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If you're going to look at it that way, then you'd have to clarify that drivers are earning $0.83/trip more on the 'average' trip earnings of, what, $5? $7?
> It's significant - and it doesn't include what drivers get in cash tips.
> 
> That's what I expected - but so far neither I or the drivers I know personally here in CLE have seen a significant drop in cash tips... we're still getting the $5/$10/$20 cash tips - but are now also getting a lot of in-app $2, $4, $6 tips. Only time well tell if this will continue - but as of right now, riders ARE using the in-app tipping function (which surprises the hell out of me).
> ...


i get tips overall on maybe 1/3 drives but I haven't driven enough to be sure exactly. However my total reviews are only about 55% of my actual trips so I can see a lot of people still don't bother reviewing!

Even a $2 tip is nice. Because I dont count on it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> i get tips overall on maybe 1/3 drives


Pre "in-app" or post?


> However my total reviews are only about 55% of my actual trips so I can see a lot of people still don't bother reviewing!


That was part of the problem with the former app rating system - it was optional for riders to use - and most did not bother (except to down-rate a driver or the price of a ride). Now that they have to rate the ride - and have to explain why a ride was less than a 5 start experience - we should all see our average rating go up.



> Even a $2 tip is nice. Because I dont count on it.


agreed.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Pre "in-app" or post?That was part of the problem with the former app rating system - it was optional for riders to use - and most did not bother (except to down-rate a driver or the price of a ride). Now that they have to rate the ride - and have to explain why a ride was less than a 5 start experience - we should all see our average rating go up.
> 
> agreed.


Where did you see that riders have to rate every ride?

I am still only seeing about 46% of my rides rated.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Steve2967 said:


> Where did you see that riders have to rate every ride?
> 
> I am still only seeing about 46% of my rides rated.


Seems to have changed when they added the in-app tip option.
After I take a ride now, the rating screen come up to rate the ride - and I can't use the app to request another ride until I rate my last ride. I haven't tested or asked anyone else if that goes away after a certain period of time.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

There is no way it changed when they added in app tipping. 

The percentage of my rides rated has not changed and I can tell you that I have done about 70 rides this week with less than 30 of them rated.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Steve2967 said:


> There is no way it changed when they added in app tipping.
> 
> The percentage of my rides rated has not changed and I can tell you that I have done about 70 rides this week with less than 30 of them rated.


Maybe it's different in dif markets - I'll definitely start testing now to see what's up (and will be very disappointed if it's not working the way I described).


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Maybe it's different in dif markets - I'll definitely start testing now to see what's up (and will be very disappointed if it's not working the way I described).


Could be a market thing for sure. I know I have some regular work commuter riders that never rate rides.

I'm hoping they are rolling out forced ratings. We have to rate every ride and so should riders.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Steve2967 said:


> I'm hoping they are rolling out forced ratings. We have to rate every ride and so should riders.


If you haven't seen it already in your app or elsewhere, be sure to check out the Rider Rating Protection notification in the NOTIFICATIONS section.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Tip wise I was doing better before the in app option. However, I have adjusted my driving. I was only driving uber as Lyft was not in my city now I'm only driving Lyft and I am not impressed by the tips of lyft Pax but a lot of lyft Pax might be uber rejects.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Pre "in-app" or post?


a pig 1/3 total rides result in a tip perhaps and most of those are in the app itself. Since I plan on writing off the uber income by mileage reduction it doesn't even matter tax wise if I get paid in app or out (I know you are supposed to declare cash tips as income fwiw).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> a pig 1/3 total rides result in a tip perhaps and most of those are in the app itself.


relieved to hear that - because pre 'in-app' only around 5% of my customers tipped (cash). Now with in-app tipping, I'm seeing a little bit higher % than the 1/3 you're seeing... and it should continue to climb for all of us.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> relieved to hear that - because pre 'in-app' only around 5% of my customers tipped (cash). Now with in-app tipping, I'm seeing a little bit higher % than the 1/3 you're seeing... and it should continue to climb for all of us.


ok I reviewed. Signed up last week have done 31 trips so far and got in app tips on 8 of them. I have gotten I think three cash tips so yep right at 1/3 so far. One guy tonight promised me a "big tip" but it isn't there yet lol and I am not staying up waiting 

18 ratings total all five star. Two rewards and then one written positive comment.

Today I put some mints and gum in a couple of cups for people. Maybe that does nothing and the only people who take that are my kids!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> ok I reviewed. Signed up last week have done 31 trips so far and got in app tips on 8 of them. I have gotten I think three cash tips so yep right at 1/3 so far. One guy tonight promised me a "big tip" but it isn't there yet lol and I am not staying up waiting


Rule of thumb is that anyone arrogant enough to say they are going to tip, won't.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> relieved to hear that - because pre 'in-app' only around 5% of my customers tipped (cash). Now with in-app tipping, I'm seeing a little bit higher % than the 1/3 you're seeing... and it should continue to climb for all of us.


I'm getting more uber x tips with the tipping option.I am surprised it not better with uber eats considering food delivery normally tips better then rideshare.When I do doordash our postmates most people tip.no so with uber eats.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, if you figure Uber gives 1,000,000 rides a day and the tipping feature has been in tact for 2 months that means $50 million is divided into 60 million rides. Congratulations, drivers are averaging $.83/ride more. I wonder how many drivers first saw the thread title and said "finally, we can make some good money now"?


I'm on pace to make about $5,000 in tips this year. They are tax free, so that's equivalent to about $8,000 extra. Did you say tips don't add up???

Don't get me wrong, the rates absolutely blow and there is no excuse for that travesty. But tips do have a material positive impact (unless you are a crappy driver or just have consistent and perpetually really bad luck with pax).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I'm getting more uber x tips with the tipping option.I am surprised it not better with uber eats considering food delivery normally tips better then rideshare.When I do doordash our postmates most people tip.no so with uber eats.


I don't do Eats, but that's exactly what drivers here in CLE are saying.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Michael to my shock that tip just came in: $4 on a $3.66 (area minimum) fare. I have deceived three $4 tips. Never gotten $5 or more.

I had to wait in the city today for an hour and a half and I used time arrival destination feature to ensure I would be back in time. After covering all costs I netted $20 over four trips in this period. It was more productive than waiting in the area as I otherwise would and surfing the net.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Today I put some mints and gum in a couple of cups for people.


I missed this earlier... holy crayola - don't hand out gum. You'll be paying a detailer every month to remove it from your seats and carpets.
And unless you actually find it makes a difference in your rating (who cares?) or tips, don't bother stocking your car with anything for riders. It made sense when drivers were earning $2.50/mil... it does not now. Not just my opinion... read the threads here on water, snacks, etc.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Uber minus,diyick head Travis K finally woke,up to the fact that if they want drivers to continue to subsidize rides,they must make their scheme more friendly and mirror the options and experience of passengers who are also paying customers (but not dupes) just like drivers. The 180 degree turn is the realization that drivers are also paying suckers, and a vital profit center rather than partners...


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

"We won't do tipping because it is racist"
"We're excited to see how well that feature has done"
--Two public statements by Ubercorp
(God I hate those people)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> "We won't do tipping because it is racist"
> "We're excited to see how well that feature has done"
> --Two public statements by Ubercorp
> (God I hate those people)


Isn't that like saying:
'We have banned the manufacture, transportation and sale of intoxicating liquors' 
'We have repealed our ban on the manufacture, transportation and sale of intoxicating liquors' 
-- Two amendments to the US constitution by US People.
Hate those people, too?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, if you figure Uber gives 1,000,000 rides a day and the tipping feature has been in tact for 2 months that means $50 million is divided into 60 million rides. Congratulations, drivers are averaging $.83/ride more. I wonder how many drivers first saw the thread title and said "finally, we can make some good money now"?


Your math sounds spot on. Good point...


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

All that 180 days of change bulls..h..i..t are cosmetic changes.uber needs to take less for themselves and give us more.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, if you figure Uber gives 1,000,000 rides a day and the tipping feature has been in tact for 2 months that means $50 million is divided into 60 million rides. Congratulations, drivers are averaging $.83/ride more. I wonder how many drivers first saw the thread title and said "finally, we can make some good money now"?


More than i get paid a Mile in My Car on My Gas eating My time !


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> And how much was stolen by Uber, 30?


Probably $50mil. They love to take 50% of everything why not tips? Uber errors that give out money never happen.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Averaging $5 / trip Lyft (mostly app), $3 / trip uber (mostly cash)


Tips not earning lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Isn't that like saying:
> 'We have banned the manufacture, transportation and sale of intoxicating liquors'
> 'We have repealed our ban on the manufacture, transportation and sale of intoxicating liquors'
> -- Two amendments to the US constitution by US People.
> Hate those people, too?


----------

